#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Esam

*
*  				              				               				               				        ǡ         				             				       .       				             				              				           				              				 . 

*   * 
  				         				           				        ..     				           				         .

***   
*  				1-    .
				2-    .
				3-    .

*  
*  				1*-*     .
  				2-             				 .
  				3-     .
  				4-         				.   .
  				5-      .
  				6-   .
				7-          				  .
*    				-   				 - * 
  
				           				             				          				           				    .

  
				            				            				   . 
				            				            				           				 .
				        . 
    				      .

  
				              				           				             				           				     .
				             				     . 


				            				             				   : 
				-        . 
				-          . 
				-         . 
				-      
				-       . 
				-       . 
				-     . 
				-          . 
				-      . 
				-            				  . 
				-            . 				
				-         . 				
				-   . 
				-     . 
				-    . 
				-      .
*   * 
  				            				           				            				           				           				   .         				            				  .          				     .
  *
*  				-             				     .
				-              				   .
				-            				.
				-           				        .
*    				-  * 
  				        ɡ    				   :Frown:   -  -    )  				            				  ǡ        				  .
				             				       ǡ     				           				  ݡ          				.
  
				 .          				ݡ             				          ѡ    				    :
  				:
				           				            				          ǡ  				           ȡ   				              				     .        				             				ǡ            				        .
**  :
				         .   				           .   				   (   )         				 .          				        6  8 ޡ  				             				 .
  				  :
				          				 ɡ         				             				   .        				               				         .
				        2  3 ޡ   				            				  .
  
				  99 %           				.  ɿ
				           ݡ  				           				       ͡   				           				.            				           				.           				   ɡ       				           				             				         .
   Ͽ
				         .   				      ͡      				           				 (  )      .    				             				         .
   ݿ
				     (   )        				           				            .
				-      (  )      				           				.
				-           .
				-            				 .
				-           .
				-              				     ݡ         				 (5) .
				             				  .           				      .
				          .
				-           .  				            				           				.
   (   ):
				1-        .
				2-          .
				3-      3  5 .
				4-            				:
				-    (    )
				-           .
    :
				              				             				    .      .   				  .
*    				-  * 
  
				       :
				-      .
				-       .
				-      2  .
				-      .
				-        .
				-              				  .
				-        .

				             				        .    				             				        .
*    				-  * 
  				  ѿ
				              				     .
				   :
				-     .
				-      .     				   ǡ        				          				          .
				-      .
  ɿ
				       ɡ     				 :Frown:    -  )
				 :   ȡ       ߡ  				      ϡ       				   .
				 :            				  .         				.
    ؿ
				            				  ȡ       .   				            				           				.           				  ء          				   5  6 .
  				   :
				            				          .  				            				:
				-    .
				-    ʡ        				       .
				-             				             				     .
				-     (         				     )       				 :
				-               				   .
				-               				   .
				-               				   .
				-               				   .
				-             				               				    .       				    .
				-            				  .           				      .
				-            				             				    .
        				       ߿
				            				            				    .
 
				             				    .       				       .    				 ǡ             				       ǡ    				      .
				           .  				              				            				            				     .
				           ɡ   				      .
     ѿ
				  :
				-  (    ).
				-             				. (  )
				-        .
      ѿ
				  .          				 :
				         .
				          .
				          .
*   * 
  				   ޿
				      :
				-    :         				    .
				-     :        				   .
				-  :          				  .
    ޿
				          :
				-   (    )      				 ϡ           				             				 .
				-    (    )     				      ϡ     				        .
				-   (    )      				            				ɡ            				            				  .          				        .
    ޿
				-                				       .        				.
				-      (    )   				 .
				-     ޡ    :
				-  .
				-     .
				-    (    ).
				-              				     ޡ        				    .
				-      .
				-             				              				.             				       .
				-              				 . 
				-              				              				            				            .
 
				              				  :
				-      .
				-   .
				-          .
				-   .
				-       .
				            .
 
				            				            				:
				-             				.
				-     .
				-         ( 20 ) .
				-              				         .
				-            				.
*   * 
  				      ޿
				-         ɡ     				          .  				     .
				-             				    .
				-             				      .
          				  ޿
				              				  ϡ           				 ɡ           				              				   :
				-         ( 30 )    				  .
				-      .
				-          .
*   * 
  
				   .          				 .   ѡ       				             				 .            				  .
*    * 
  				            .  				              				     ɡ        				  .
				-            				   ( 6 )          				     .
				-             				       8  10    				 .
				-             				             				10 %    10         				          .
				-            				         .

				            				           				       .    				               				             				        "      				 " .
 
				           				 .          				           				        (     				     )        				      .
       				 ǿ
				           				            				ݡ           .  				             				    4  6 ޡ       				             				           				             				        /    				      .


   /     				  
				1-                				  .
				2-           ǡ   				           .
				3-        .       				    .          				        .
				4-               				.               				.
				5-            				 .      ǡ    				:
				-              				.
				-          .
				-               				 (  )  .
				-              				    
				    .
				6-   10           				 :
				-      .
				-           .
				-        .
				7-      
				-           .
				-     :
				-             				     
				             				 .
				-             				  (   )  
				    .         				        .
				8-           10   				   :
				-     (   )     				    .
				-          ֡  				     
				          .
				9-                				    ֿ
				-            				     (5)        				.
				-       :
				10-           15   				     :
				-             				 .
				-             				  .
				-    (       )    				        .
				-             				.
				-             .
				-             				.             				          .
				-        4  5   80  100  				   .
				11-      .      				    
				(  4     15       				 )   .
				              				        .
*     * 
  
				(  )    :      				           				           				             				        .

				()      :      				              				 :
				*      :       				  
				*             				  .            				     .        				.
				*             				            				 .            				              				             				        .

 
				1-   "   "
				2-        ߡ      				  .
				      :
				-       .
				-             				 (    ) 
				     .
				-              				     
				    .
				3-              				              				 .
				4-             				.
				5-         .
				6-      .      				     
				    .
				7-            				   .
				8-             				      
				         (5)  (6)   				  .
				9-             				ʡ           (  				      ) .
				10-             				      .
				11-              				           /   				.
 
				           				 .            				         ӡ    				           				 .
     п
				        :
				1-     .
				2-        .
				3-              				.
				4-        .
				5-             				  .
				6-       .
*   * 
  
				           				      .     				              				              				            				    .
				        ǡ   ݡ  				      .
				            				            				 !!            				   .           				              				 .
				   .           				     .See More:

----------

